# Question



## Christi

What instrument do you scrape ?


----------



## david johnson

guiros are scraped.

dj


----------



## Christi

david johnson said:


> guiros are scraped.dj


What are they ? Classical - Symphony?


----------



## PostMinimalist

Christi, Hi! Could you let us know a bit about your musical background and tastes? I play the double bass and a bit of piano but not at all well. What's your instrument? 
If you look around the forum you'll find a lot of answers (and some questions) that will get you thinking and chatting about classical music.
FC


----------



## Christi

post-minimalist said:


> Christi, Hi! Could you let us know a bit about your musical background and tastes? I play the double bass and a bit of piano but not at all well. What's your instrument? If you look around the forum you'll find a lot of answers (and some questions) that will get you thinking and chatting about classical music.FC


Country, Rock-Pop, Folk, Classical


----------



## Yagan Kiely

wtf is with your posts?

What instrument do you scrape? What happens at a symphonies?


----------



## david johnson

Christi said:


> What are they ? Classical - Symphony?


they are used in several styles of music.

dj


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

david johnson said:


> (guiros) are used in several styles of music.


At about the same time I started looking this up on-line, my wife checked in on me, and (as she so frequently has in the past) casually explained the musical details of this member of the percussion battery!

Thanks for the lemonade, *david*!


----------



## Christi

What's a Doushea ???


----------



## Krummhorn

Christi said:


> What's a Doushea ???


That word is not in the English language dictionary or encyclopedia. In which context is this word, "doushea" used that you ask of it here?


----------



## Christi

Krummhorn said:


> That word is not in the English language dictionary or encyclopedia.* In which context is this word, "doushea" used that you ask of it here?


Classical music


----------



## Krummhorn

Please cite a written example where this was used. A google search on this word brings no results either ... so, where did you read, hear or see this word used? 

It is not in any music dictionary that I have access to.


----------



## Christi

You're saying a conductor doesn't know what he's saying or doing ???


----------



## marval

Christi said:


> What's a Doushea ???


Hi Christi,

Nobody is saying a conductor doesn't know what they are doing. The problem is we haven't heard the word Doushea before, so we can't tell you anything about them. Where did you get the word from? If we knew that maybe we could help you with your question.

Margaret


----------



## Christi

marval said:


> Hi Christi,Nobody is saying a conductor doesn't know what they are doing.* The problem is we haven't heard the word Doushea before, so we can't tell you anything about them.* Where did you get the word from?* If we knew that maybe we could help you with your question.Margaret


One of my DVDs


----------



## Krummhorn

Krummhorn said:


> Please cite a written example where this was used. A google search on this word brings no results either ... so, where did you read, hear or see this word used?
> 
> It is not in any music dictionary that I have access to.





Christi said:


> You're saying a conductor doesn't know what he's saying or doing ???


I never implied that about a conductor. A little reminder, you brought up the word "doushea" and asked US about it. We have not heard this word before and are asking you for clarification.



Christi said:


> One of my DVDs


Again .. specifically ... please cite an example, from one of your DVDs of how this word "doushea" was used. Did the conductor say this word? What was the conductor trying to accomplish when he or she said this word?


----------



## Christi

[QUOTE Again .. specifically ... please cite an example, from one of your DVDs of how this word "doushea" was used.* Did the conductor say this word?* What was the conductor trying to accomplish when he or she said this word?[/QUOTE]Yes he did . The ones he was trying to teach made a mistake .


----------



## Krummhorn

What kind of mistake:

wrong note(s)?
wrong tempo?
playing too loud?
???


----------



## Guest

*Christi,* is English your first language or have you been at the old Vino ??


----------



## Christi

i don't know


----------



## Krummhorn

Krummhorn said:


> What kind of mistake:
> wrong note(s)?
> wrong tempo?
> playing too loud?
> ???





Christi said:


> i don't know


Christi, you wrote that the word "doushea" was mentioned by the conductor, on your DVD, but now you don't know  why he or she said it?

So that the rest of us can better understand your query on this word:

What is the title of the DVD? (Please include the ISBN number)
Who is the Conductor on the DVD?
What orchestra, band, group, or vocalist is on the DVD? 
What piece was being played on the DVD at the time this word, doushea, was used? 
What section of the orchestra or band was being corrected using this word, doushea, on the DVD?

Hey, you asked us, remember? We can only help you if you cooperate greatly and kindly give us *ALL the details* on how this word, doushea (which nobody can find in any resource material), was used. If you don't know, then you need to watch the DVD again and relate how this mystery word was used, that is, if you really want (or need) our help in deciphering the meaning of this word.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Krummhorn;33372Christi said:


> ALL the details[/B] on how this word, doushea (which nobody can find in any resource material), was used. If you don't know, then you need to watch the DVD again and relate how this mystery word was used, that is, if you really want (or need) our help in deciphering the meaning of this word.
> 
> 
> 
> is it a fish?
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy Loochazee

post-minimalist said:


> is it a fish?


I think you are right. It's a fish alright. I'm sure of it. In fact I'd bet it's a fish. If it's not a fish, I'll eat my hat. I think that solves it. Let's not discuss it any more. Only I'm getting a bit bored with this topic.


----------



## Krummhorn

I agree ... thread closed.


----------

